# What Are Arachnofunctions? (Updated 5/31/20)



## MrDeranged

Since the Arachnofunctions forum made it's first appearance on Arachnoboards in 2003, the use of this forum has evolved from its original purpose. Rather than keep posts in this forum to their current lane, we've decided to expand the highway.  Due to this expansion, we have moved it from it's original location in the Classifieds category and into the Animal Excursions category.

While the original purpose of Arachnofunctions was to facilitate users getting together at meetings, gatherings and shows, we've decided to expand it to also include getting to know other members in your local area.

Some examples of appropriate and inappropriate content can be found below. These examples may be updated at any time.


*What is allowed:*
Announcing a new local group or a local group meeting.
Looking for other users going to a local show/attraction.
Asking what other users are in your area.



*What is NOT allowed:*
Solicitations of any kind. Including but not limited to:
For Sale, Trade, Want to Buy Ads (That's what the classifieds are for and why this forum has been moved out of them.)
Requests for members for your group. (Make sure there is a way for interested users to contact you in your initial announcement. If they're interested, they'll reach out.)

Inquiries regarding what sellers there are, who has what for sale, who sells what, etc. (Do your own research. Check the ads in the classifieds and the websites/pages of users listed in the reviews.)
Statements and/or discussion about dealers and/or specific "items" that are/will be available in an area/event. (General statements are okay, such as "Tarantulas, scorpions, and centipedes will be available at the convention/meeting, etc." or "Some users may have animals available for trade at the gathering.")

We hope that users will get more use out of the "expanded" Arachnofunctions forum. 

Regards,
The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Arthroverts

MrDeranged said:


> we've decided to expand it to also include getting to know other members in your local area.


This is most excellent, I am quite happy to see this new change.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------

